# Knuth machine tools??



## kiwi_007 (Nov 18, 2020)

Has anyone any experience or knowledge of Knuth machine tools. Knuth webpage

I was looking at their website and noticed a mill drill that has Z downfeed for the quill Mark Super Mill Drill
If the build quality and price was right it would make a nice addition to a home shop as it's the only mill drill I know of  with a auto Z feed.

This lathe caught my eye, V-Turn 410 Pro it certainly has some nice features, but I would guess the price might match that also.

I wouldn't mind hearing some feedback about Knuth as I can't seem to find any on here, Thanks


----------



## DLF (Dec 28, 2020)

Don’t know about their machine tools but I have a 4” milling vise from them.

Very nice quality once you made the initial disassembly and clean-up. But this is typical to all asian made tools.

BTW: It is made in Taiwan not mainland China.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdm23 (Jan 26, 2021)

If that helps, I can report about my Knuth Universa 550V, in picture. It is the old version of this design, without power cross-feed.

I did a full clean up-on it, much was about accumulated dirt and lack of care by the previous owner, but also found various defect, some easily correctable, some more about the design. In summary, after searching and reading a lot before purchasing, I do not think it is better quality than any other Chinese machine, except perhaps the ones at rock bottom prices from no-name importers which provide no support.

The glossy surfaces look nice because the thick filler, once you strip the non-functional surfaces have terrible rough machining. Some holes and details were hand made in a hurry. A lot of the hardware, bolts etc, could have been better, but the compound T-bolts are tough as hell, ask me how I know. The speed pot is laughable, but at least if it comes apart can be repaired. The gear train required full cleaning as I described in another posting. However when it comes to function it's OK. It came with a test sheet and an OK manual - again it is the same for all the brandings of the same model, I think Optimum is the exception. The electrical panel (lathe only) is maniacal about safety, using a lot of components.

In the end I'm happy to have bought it used for a fair price. Spending almost twice as much just to have a new machine with the same intrinsic limitations would have made no sense to me.


----------

